# Eastgate:Turnbull Scott



## vela (Sep 6, 2009)

I was the 2nd officer on watch at the time of the Eastgate collision. Capt. Trevor Price had just taken the con.
I also attended the subsequent Court of Enquiry in Hong Kong.
I am sorry to hear Capt. Price passed away in 1995 (message posted by his grandaughter).
Master. T Price
Ch Off. B Stevenson
2nd Off. B Scott
3rd Off. S Ball
Ch. Eng. J Bateson
I do have many extracts and photos from the HK newspapers


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello Vela 
I have a photo of her after the fire in my gallery here;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=180245
A sadder sight after reading your posting.


----------

